
Lcc, a Retargetable Compiler for ANSI C - pcr910303
https://sites.google.com/site/lccretargetablecompiler/
======
drallison
A nice book, clearly written with code available using literate coding
techniques. Fairly easy to port to a new machine. Were I teaching compiler
techniques, it would be on my short list for a textbook.

